# What kind of youtuber would the user above you be?



## Somar (May 12, 2017)

Basically if the user above you was a youtuber, what kind of content would he or she make? For example, Let's plays, prank videos, how to, comedy skits, porn, ect.


----------



## LazarusOwenhart (May 12, 2017)

Incredibly over excited reviews of pointless, lazy person, kitchen gadgets like slap chop.


----------



## Curt Sibling (May 12, 2017)

Lizard-crazed, conspiracy-theory truth-warrior for hire!


----------



## Count groudon (May 12, 2017)

Prob a minecraft obsessed YouTuber later revealed to be a pedophile preying on his fanbase because that's how all minecraft youtubers end up.


----------



## Somar (May 12, 2017)

A youtuber who makes cheesy short horror films in their basement with costumes they bought at the thrift store.


----------



## Ntwadumela (May 12, 2017)

A Fred-Figglehorn-esque youtuber with an anime twist


----------



## RI 360 (May 12, 2017)

Doesn't actually have his own channel but is the neighborhood street preacher that others film and laugh at.


----------



## cypocraphy (May 12, 2017)

Would rant about how much she hates Commies.


----------



## Coldgrip (May 12, 2017)

Religious with strong homosexual undertones.


----------



## c-no (May 13, 2017)

The sort that plays videos related to 4Chan such as thread simulators.


----------



## obliviousbeard (May 13, 2017)

Someone who reads out creepypastas with whiney monotone.


----------



## Somar (May 13, 2017)

Someone who makes tutorials on how to make your skin green.


----------



## ICametoLurk (May 13, 2017)

A pretentious "anime reviewer" like Digibro.


----------



## Feline Darkmage (May 13, 2017)

That Guy T except not Black and with more anime


----------



## Laughs_Under_Lucricities (May 13, 2017)

One who thinks we want to see more of his embarrassing mascot videos each game. See: Secret Fursuit


----------



## LazarusOwenhart (May 13, 2017)

Cody's Lab but nothing ever works.


----------



## Laughs_Under_Lucricities (May 13, 2017)

That really awkward "angry" general reviewer.


----------



## Somar (May 13, 2017)

The kind who makes clickbate videos about how every comic book movie coming out is trash.


----------



## Ntwadumela (May 13, 2017)

The kind that often makes letsplays of dating sims


----------



## Honeybunny (May 13, 2017)

The kind that makes hour-long videos debunking religious scripture


----------



## Count groudon (May 14, 2017)

Video game theory channel that will go down in infamy for giving the pope undertale.


----------



## cumrobbery (May 14, 2017)

reviews fidget spinners


----------



## Somar (May 14, 2017)

Someone who makes how to videos on breaking into peoples houses and stealing their cum.


----------



## Antipathy (May 14, 2017)

One of those spergs who wheezes everything and talks about their anime headcanon and how some underage cartoon girl IS TOTALLY THEIR GIRLFRIEND GUYS!


----------



## HY 140 (May 14, 2017)

one of those sweet weapons channels where you show off your gun and shoot the shit out of things


----------



## Guy With Shit Opinions (May 15, 2017)

Slavic My Little Pony fan animations


----------



## Somar (May 15, 2017)

You would make animations about your life ... if you had one.


----------



## From The Uncanny Valley (May 15, 2017)

Semi-legal fansub uploader


----------



## Black Waltz (May 15, 2017)

spergy anime reviewer


----------



## From The Uncanny Valley (May 15, 2017)

Touhou Let's Player


----------



## Somar (May 15, 2017)

Someone who reacts to popular videos but all you would do is just stare at the video and barely comment on it at all.


----------



## Antipathy (May 16, 2017)

Edited anime clips mashed into a tasteless montage ad infinitum.


----------



## Guy With Shit Opinions (May 16, 2017)

Ear-rape versions of memetic songs


----------



## NIGGO KILLA (May 16, 2017)

He would make a shitty vlog channel with his shit opinions on life


----------



## BlueSpark (May 16, 2017)

A channel where he spergs about Niggos and Sonichu.


----------



## Black Waltz (May 16, 2017)

speedpaint channel


----------



## vodka (May 16, 2017)

anime amvs and waifu ranking videos

inb4 tipsybartender


----------



## Somar (May 16, 2017)

A channel where you would post videos of you playing the drinking game for multiple movies.


----------



## c-no (May 16, 2017)

A channel related to weeb shit on the same level as Melonpan.


----------



## DICKPICSRUS (May 17, 2017)

Incel/MGTOW


----------



## From The Uncanny Valley (May 17, 2017)

Bootleg flash toons from Asia


----------



## Morose_Obesity (May 17, 2017)

Creeper vids of white guys with bubble butts in public places


----------



## Pepito The Cat (May 17, 2017)

Hooker reviews for local and interstate street hoes.


----------



## Black Waltz (May 18, 2017)

mexican vlogger


----------



## Somar (May 18, 2017)

Someone who shows off their entire anime figurine collection.


----------



## Overcast (May 18, 2017)

Someone who makes videos of them and their waifu(s).


----------



## Guy With Shit Opinions (May 19, 2017)

Uploads extremely strange and disturbing modelling/animation tests


----------



## Pina Colada (May 19, 2017)

Someone who makes animations, but rips off Cyanide and Happiness or ASDFmovies as their material.


----------



## Somar (May 21, 2017)

Someone who makes myth videos about ancient gods and goddess.


----------



## FemalePresident (May 21, 2017)

Anime cosplayer and analyst of Card Captor Sakura.


----------



## Guy With Shit Opinions (May 21, 2017)

The creator of the Important Videos playlist


----------



## Predator_Too (May 21, 2017)

Fast food burrito reviewer.


----------



## Ntwadumela (May 21, 2017)

The dude who collects Sci-Fi memorabilia and films Predator set pieces


----------



## Somar (May 21, 2017)

Someone who makes countless rants about how the upcoming live action Lion King movie is going to ruin their childhood.


----------



## Y2K Baby (May 21, 2017)

Homosexual advice vlogs.


----------



## Black Waltz (May 21, 2017)

Homestuck sperg


----------



## c-no (May 24, 2017)

Weeb videos involving Touhou and other assorted Japanese weeb shit.


----------



## Morose_Obesity (May 24, 2017)

Makes dance videos with outdated styles, wearing the same outfit as Steve from Blue's clues.


----------



## Somar (May 24, 2017)

Someone who uploads old commericals from the 90s


----------



## HY 140 (May 24, 2017)

anime reviewer who probably hates anime like jojo


----------



## Caesare (May 24, 2017)

Someone who uploads their ugly kids doing things.


----------



## Morose_Obesity (May 24, 2017)

Fedora reviews


----------



## Xenomorph (May 26, 2017)

Alex Jones reuploader.


----------



## Somar (May 27, 2017)

Someone who would upload cat videos, but doesn't actually have a cat due to allergies so they dress their dog up as a cat and film that instead.


----------



## Morose_Obesity (May 27, 2017)

Tributes to David Lister and his curry obsession, all set to dubstep for some fucking reason.


----------



## Cake Farts (Jun 5, 2017)

Morose_Obesity said:


> Tributes to David Lister and his curry obsession, all set to dubstep for some fucking reason.


Ranting about fucking liberal scum in the country using an outdated cellphone camera with the confederate flag in the bg


----------



## BlueArmedDevil (Jun 5, 2017)

A weeb who posts reviews of Japanese hair styles.


----------



## Somar (Jun 5, 2017)

Someone who showcases Fallout and Skyrim mods.


----------



## Morose_Obesity (Jun 5, 2017)

Cake Farts said:


> Ranting about fucking liberal scum in the country using an outdated cellphone camera with the confederate flag in the bg


Eh, that was ten years ago, when my liver was healthier.


----------



## Antipathy (Jun 5, 2017)

One of those weird channels where the guy just eats an entire bucket of fried chicken on camera.


----------



## Mason Verger (Jun 5, 2017)

Childless adult male with trampoline.  Starts videos with "Hey guys! What's uuup, it's yer man JP here.."


----------



## Morose_Obesity (Jun 5, 2017)

A vlog devoted to the career of Mason Gamble, star of the 1993's"Dennis the Menace, then featuring all actors with "Mason" in their name, whilst drinking melted butter out of a mason jar.


----------



## Mason Verger (Jun 5, 2017)

Morose_Obesity said:


> A vlog devoted to the career of Mason Gamble, star of the 1993's"Dennis the Menace, then featuring all actors with "Mason" in their name, whilst drinking melted butter out of a mason jar.


He did fantastic work in Rushmore. And id call it 'Mason on Mason'.

Anyway, does makeup tutorials without ever mentioning why they clearly have a glass eye.


----------



## Ntwadumela (Jun 5, 2017)

The guy who with a glass of red wine in his hand, talks about Shakespearean era literature and plays next to a chimney fire


----------



## Mason Verger (Jun 5, 2017)

Claims to be a Lets Play, but it's just them committing arson. Has over 120 videos.


----------



## From The Uncanny Valley (Jun 6, 2017)

Movie Makeup


----------



## Somar (Jun 6, 2017)

Someone who makes tutorials on how to commit suicide.


----------



## Mr. Fister (Jun 9, 2017)




----------



## Sidon's fleshlight (Sep 10, 2017)

Hotline Miami Let's Plays.


----------



## NARPASSWORD (Sep 10, 2017)

Makes videos showing off his collection of sex toys, mostly related to sharks.


----------



## Somar (Sep 10, 2017)

Makes Star Fox 64 speed runs


----------



## QB 290 (Sep 10, 2017)

lets react to ign reviews


----------



## cypocraphy (Sep 10, 2017)

Reviews comic books.


----------



## Ass eating cunt (Dec 18, 2017)

"behind the meme" level shitposter


----------



## Slowpoke Sonic (Dec 19, 2017)

makes slideshows of furry inflation comics


----------



## Somar (Dec 19, 2017)

Makes speed painting videos


----------



## Tootsie Bear (Dec 19, 2017)

Anime and manga news recap with cute icons for their videos.


----------



## Audit (Dec 19, 2017)

You would be a cat toy reviewer. Not because you owned a cat, but because you dressed up in an anatomically correct cat costume and played with the toys yourself. You wouldn't be on tumblr or patreon though; this is just a hobby for you.


----------



## Slowpoke Sonic (Dec 19, 2017)

make how to download minecraft for free videos


----------



## Ass eating cunt (Dec 19, 2017)

Shadman sympathizer


----------



## Pina Colada (Dec 19, 2017)

Furry artist who doodles out-of-context illustrations.


----------



## Slowpoke Sonic (Dec 19, 2017)

uploads content from nico nico douga to youtube


----------



## AlephOne2Many (Dec 19, 2017)

How to use Lens Flares to improve your quality of life.


----------



## A Welsh Cake (Dec 19, 2017)

Ironic shitposting videos, did montage parodies before they were cool.


----------



## Schauma mal (Dec 19, 2017)

Gluten-free oil-free HCLF raw vegan Welsh pancake recipes (not gross)


----------



## Harbinger of Kali Yuga (Dec 19, 2017)

dopey autistic meme shit


----------



## FierceBrosnan (Dec 19, 2017)

Angry reveiws about nostalgic shit.


----------



## Yeeb-Renzo (Dec 19, 2017)

Posts cute birb videos for everyone’s “awwing.”


----------



## Somar (Dec 19, 2017)

Shares Rick and Morty fan theories.


----------



## Slowpoke Sonic (Dec 19, 2017)

makes crappy anime abridged videos


----------



## HY 140 (Dec 19, 2017)

makes fun of kids on deviantart


----------



## Somar (Dec 19, 2017)

Makes crappy commentaries on shitty youtubers.


----------



## FierceBrosnan (Dec 19, 2017)

Makes "top 10 ____ anime moments" videos. Thumbnails are always misleading images of a main character dying.


----------



## Dolphin Lundgren (Dec 19, 2017)

Jontron.


----------



## Slowpoke Sonic (Dec 19, 2017)

makes videos of themself trying weird penis candy


----------



## Pvt. Shitpost (Dec 19, 2017)

still making dank mlg videos


----------



## IV 445 (Dec 19, 2017)

Uploading prank phone calls and soundboard harassment videos of him playing Roblox and scaring kids with a Pennywise voice box


----------



## Slowpoke Sonic (Dec 19, 2017)

uploads over 1,000 original songs by a vocaloid-inspired character that no one else has heard of


----------



## OhGoy (Dec 19, 2017)

mario paint videos and nothing else


----------



## Robotron (Dec 19, 2017)

Entire video library consists of nothing but shitposts.


----------



## Somar (Dec 19, 2017)

Makes rants about how Marvel movies aren't 100% accurate to the comics


----------



## Old Wizard (Dec 20, 2017)

Lurker weeb who gets into fights in the YouTube comment section of pornographic AMVs.


----------



## Fuck you jewish cunt (Dec 20, 2017)

Made Final Fantasy let's plays during 2009 and hasn't updated since


----------



## Slowpoke Sonic (Dec 20, 2017)

makes edgy animation memes of their fursona


----------



## FluffyTehFennekin (Oct 3, 2020)

That guy who makes speedpaint videos and fanimations of his Sonic ocs


----------



## Krystal (Oct 3, 2020)

makes speedpaint videos of their furry ocs.


----------



## IAmNotAlpharius (Oct 4, 2020)

Makes videos complaining about feminists and how they have abandoned and/or fetishize gay men.


----------



## Overly Serious (Oct 4, 2020)

@IAmNotAlpharius  Forty-minute detailed rants about how that Eldar-Human hybrid in 1st Ed. Rogue Trader book is proof of their pet theory about the Emperor. Part 7 of a 52-episode series on WH40K lore.


----------



## Wraith (Oct 4, 2020)

ASMR videos that end up with speed metal playing in the background.


----------



## [Redacted]-san (Oct 4, 2020)

Those spooky creepypasta or spooky top 10 videos about ghosts and other stuff.


----------



## Trapitalism (Oct 4, 2020)

Shitty speedart youtubers.


----------



## Sage In All Fields (Oct 4, 2020)

Commentary channel


----------



## Somar (Oct 4, 2020)

Murder documentaries


----------



## Leaf-eon (Oct 4, 2020)

A anituber that specializes in CaptureCard Sakura lore.


----------



## FluffyTehFennekin (Oct 4, 2020)

A poketuber (the annoying kind)


----------



## Pee Cola (Oct 4, 2020)

Third-rate YTPer


----------



## Old Man Mario (Oct 5, 2020)

Extreme Communist Propaganda pretending to be a top 10 list channel


----------



## Somar (Oct 5, 2020)

Rants about how video games were better back in the 80s


----------



## Old Man Mario (Oct 5, 2020)

ISWV and KickVic drama channel


----------



## Cedric_Eff (Oct 5, 2020)

Old Man Mario said:


> ISWV and KickVic drama channel


Member of Vinesauce


----------



## Foltest (Oct 5, 2020)

Q anon type.


----------



## Krystal (Oct 5, 2020)

History on kings.


----------



## Old Man Mario (Oct 5, 2020)

Make up tutorials


----------



## Jonah Hill poster (Oct 5, 2020)

A Nintendo modder


----------



## FluffyTehFennekin (Oct 5, 2020)

A documentary channel


----------



## Somar (Oct 5, 2020)

Makes reviews of talking animal movies


----------



## Rupert Bear (Oct 6, 2020)

VTuber


----------



## Old Man Mario (Oct 7, 2020)

Homeopathic Health Tip Guru


----------



## The Husbando Collector (Oct 7, 2020)

movie bob but less of a cow


----------



## Rozzy (Oct 7, 2020)

Makes annoying speeded up music videos with anime


----------



## Officer Eradicate (Oct 7, 2020)

similar to alantutorial


----------



## Orion Balls (Oct 7, 2020)

Spilling the tea on furtubers.


----------



## FluffyTehFennekin (Oct 7, 2020)

A really bad music channel


----------



## The Husbando Collector (Oct 7, 2020)

rates waifu channel


----------



## GHTD (Oct 7, 2020)

lolcow analysis


----------



## JohnDoe (Oct 7, 2020)

Beauty and fitness tips, with shilling for their personal coaching program.


----------



## Kiyoshi's Wristbrace (Oct 7, 2020)

Someone with a fursona/suit showing off his 'artwork'.


----------



## The Husbando Collector (Oct 7, 2020)

cigar sommelier


----------



## FluffyTehFennekin (Oct 7, 2020)

One of those cringy anime youtubers.


----------



## Krystal (Oct 7, 2020)

Something about Deviantart or Tumblr.


----------



## FluffyTehFennekin (Oct 7, 2020)

An LGBT centric weeb channel


----------



## GHTD (Oct 7, 2020)

tumblr aesthetic tributes


----------



## FluffyTehFennekin (Oct 7, 2020)

Some quirky uwu-tuber who constantly makes video only a twimblr user will understand.


----------



## The Husbando Collector (Oct 7, 2020)

some edgy and cringey weeaboo youtuber


----------



## Somar (Oct 7, 2020)

Poketuber


----------



## KKonger (Oct 8, 2020)

Rhythm Game Youtuber


----------



## FluffyTehFennekin (Oct 8, 2020)

The niche old school gaming channel


----------



## Officer Eradicate (Oct 8, 2020)

reviews Japanese video games


----------



## The Husbando Collector (Oct 8, 2020)

animal documentaries


----------



## Old Man Mario (Oct 9, 2020)

Castlevania lore


----------



## Wraith (Oct 9, 2020)

Secret symbolisms of video game companies and how they are owned by stan satan, the little retarded brother of lucifer / satan.


----------



## Professional Lurker (Oct 9, 2020)

Probably one of those channels that read creepypastas and sound semi-depressed while doing so


----------



## Doctor Placebo (Oct 9, 2020)

A guy who makes fun of internet drama while playing vidya, like Optimus or It'sAGundam, except he plays things like Skyrim and Morrowind.


----------



## The Husbando Collector (Oct 9, 2020)

creepy animations for edgy 13 year old mall goths


----------



## ♤IrisCoal♤ (Oct 9, 2020)

prob one of those British commentary channels lol


----------



## FluffyTehFennekin (Oct 9, 2020)

An art-tuber


----------



## frozenrunner (Oct 9, 2020)

A weeb trash figurine "reviewer" with a single-digit subscriber count.


----------



## Foghot (Oct 9, 2020)

Vlogger #56498654694574.


----------



## Omnium Ultimatus (Oct 9, 2020)

A channel that posts softcore bestiality videos, but hasn't yet been deleted.


----------



## rigors (Oct 9, 2020)

Chubby guy with a channel dedicated to discussing the anatomy of anime girls and why some are better than others


----------



## FluffyTehFennekin (Oct 9, 2020)

Guy who does cutesy AMVs idk


----------



## The Husbando Collector (Oct 9, 2020)

weeb reviews


----------



## Wraith (Oct 10, 2020)

You tuber who has an online church, but secretly red pills people about the horrific danger of romanians. In fact it'd be about 85% of your sermons. Dem romanians, man.


----------



## FluffyTehFennekin (Oct 10, 2020)

Lets play channel


----------



## The Husbando Collector (Oct 10, 2020)

jojo redraws


----------



## Leaf-eon (Oct 10, 2020)

Castlevania let's plays


----------



## Old Hoodie (Oct 10, 2020)

30 year old Poketuber.


----------



## FluffyTehFennekin (Oct 10, 2020)

Some edgy AMV maker


----------



## Omnium Ultimatus (Oct 10, 2020)

A commentary channel that criticizes the illustrations of children on Deviantart, while being a shit artist himself.


----------



## Sexy Senior Citizen (Oct 10, 2020)

You'd only advertise your OnlyFans account.


----------



## Officer Eradicate (Oct 10, 2020)

making music


----------



## The Husbando Collector (Oct 10, 2020)

Weapons sperg


----------



## FluffyTehFennekin (Oct 10, 2020)

An anime channel that later becomes a gaming channel.


----------



## Somar (Oct 10, 2020)

A gaming channel that later becomes an anti sjw channel.


----------



## The Husbando Collector (Oct 10, 2020)

Anime review channel that originally posted AMVs


----------



## Sidon's fleshlight (Oct 10, 2020)

Rusty Cage.


----------



## Old Man Mario (Oct 10, 2020)

Militant Vegan Channel


----------



## Ass eating cunt (Oct 10, 2020)

Your uncle's ultra conservative conspiracy theory channel


----------



## Synthetic Smug (Oct 10, 2020)

Repair channel with lots of accidental ASMR.


----------



## Scarboroughgirl (Oct 11, 2020)

Reports obscure news stories about underground drug cartels, traffiking, and human rights violations the main media doesn't talk about


----------



## The Husbando Collector (Oct 11, 2020)

Something like bluelavasixx's


----------



## FluffyTehFennekin (Oct 11, 2020)

A channel that posts subtitled versions of NND videos.


----------



## Old Man Mario (Oct 11, 2020)

Trans body positive


----------



## Wraith (Oct 11, 2020)

Mr. Potato Head make up tutorials with Lenny Kravitz ASMR background music.


----------



## Old Man Mario (Oct 12, 2020)

Metal covers of new pop songs.


----------



## Basil II (Oct 12, 2020)

vinesauce ripoff


----------



## PipTheAlchemist (Oct 12, 2020)

Basil II said:


> vinesauce ripoff


Scaryspaghetti videos


----------



## The Husbando Collector (Oct 12, 2020)

ratchet and clank plathroughs


----------



## Somar (Oct 12, 2020)

Reviews of every vampire movie ever made.


----------



## FluffyTehFennekin (Oct 12, 2020)

Anime reviews


----------



## Rupert Bear (Oct 13, 2020)

Kothorix-style commentary channel


----------



## Dwight Frye (Oct 14, 2020)

Quirky and wacky music critic with extremely basic and inoffensive takes on bands/songs


----------



## BroccoliBrain (Oct 14, 2020)

Cult media analysis with a soft spot for dark 80's-90's movies


----------



## FluffyTehFennekin (Oct 14, 2020)

A food geek channel


----------



## ZombiefiedFerret (Oct 14, 2020)

Furry costume reviewer.


----------



## Wraith (Oct 14, 2020)

Tim Pool Jr.
News from the darker side of humanity.
You don't need a hat. The hat needs you.


----------



## Old Man Mario (Oct 15, 2020)

Lesser known slasher film reviews


----------



## Somar (Oct 15, 2020)

AVGN ripoff


----------



## Professional Lurker (Oct 16, 2020)

One of those anime vtubers but speaks more like a stereotypical weeb: mispronouncing japanese words and using "baka" or "senpai" wrong


----------



## Old Man Mario (Oct 16, 2020)

Disney SW Propaganda


----------



## Jonah Hill poster (Oct 16, 2020)

Nintendo Mods YouTuber that uses emulators for the Switch


----------



## FluffyTehFennekin (Oct 17, 2020)

A sports youtuber who talks about drama


----------



## DamageJoy (Oct 17, 2020)

Vtuber who reviews light novels.


----------



## Leaf-eon (Oct 19, 2020)

Poketuber that makes nuzlocke let's plays.


----------



## IPman (Oct 28, 2020)

Yuri & Yaoi reviewer


----------



## Tempest (Nov 19, 2020)

uploads nature documentaries


----------



## Doctor Placebo (Nov 19, 2020)

Tempest said:


> uploads nature documentaries


J-Pop fan who makes rant videos about how K-Pop sucks.


----------



## Jonah Hill poster (Nov 20, 2020)

Creepy pasta YT who repeats said “creepy pasta” posts from reddit


----------



## Wowcoolusername (Nov 20, 2020)

Off brand PBS style home improvement channel, like This Old House but even lower in both budget and enthusiasm.


----------



## Professional Lurker (Nov 20, 2020)

Junk food "reviewer"


----------



## TFT-A9 (Nov 20, 2020)

Weird video-game challenge/cheeve chaser streamer, focusing mostly on Elder Scrolls games.


----------



## JambledUpWords (Nov 20, 2020)

Cartoon sperg that makes Chris Chan tier self inserts dance along to Kidz Bob music


----------



## Old Man Mario (Nov 20, 2020)

Fishing Lure Reviewer who is slightly racist.


----------



## naught sock account 1 (Nov 20, 2020)

dramaTuber & mukbangs...


----------



## Rafal Gan Ganowicz (Nov 20, 2020)

The kind that makes Tim Pool look like a hyperChad.


----------



## Old Man Mario (Nov 21, 2020)

Crafts you can make from Dollar Tree items and give as Christmas gifts


----------



## MAPK phosphatase (Nov 21, 2020)

Lets Plays of console games made before 2007.


----------



## Tempest (Nov 21, 2020)

uploads high school biology information


----------



## MrJokerRager (Nov 21, 2020)

Hmm, I am thinking Razorfist.


----------



## Wraith (Nov 21, 2020)

You're the Angry Boob Game Nerd.
You try out various slag's boobs and complain when you get chicks with implants, those with nipples pointing down, control schemes, poor graphics / aesthetics, heavy veins, stretched out nipples, burn out looking nips, poor tans and color schemes along with terrible endings, Engrish from foreign chicks with bad honkers and all that stuff.
There will be freeware games produced in your honor with accompanying mouse pad of a huge set of luscious silicone jugs you can bat around.
I'll be your Mike Matei. My wand is big enough and I'm the true boob gamer behind the scenes. The channel Flattymassacre won't get bought out by big fat guys and you won't marry a severe looking cunt wife that will ruin things.
Children will look up to us.
[/paragraphs over]


----------



## Gorefield (Nov 21, 2020)

Some channel about dark theories and creepypastas on children cartoons


----------



## Jebu Nagazi (Nov 21, 2020)

Hentai Reviewer...


----------



## TFT-A9 (Nov 21, 2020)

Discount Skallagrim-clone channel focusing exclusively on cutlery that should only ever be mounted on a wall as decoration.


----------



## Tempest (Nov 21, 2020)

battletech fan channel


----------



## Deep Th0ts (Nov 21, 2020)

Fan-edit lyric videos and aesthetic study playlists


----------



## Old Man Mario (Nov 21, 2020)

Make up tutorials while talking about the difficulty IBS has brought to her life.


----------



## Cheerlead-in-Chief (Nov 21, 2020)

Nintendo Let's Play/Theory channel


----------



## Professional Lurker (Nov 21, 2020)

MHA "analysis" who's humor is on par with My Little Pony "analysts'" humor.


----------



## Krystal (Nov 21, 2020)

focuses on early late 90s 2000s 3d games


----------



## TFT-A9 (Nov 21, 2020)

anime critic channel with distinct alt-right and homosexual undertones


----------



## Old Man Mario (Nov 22, 2020)

Tips for painting miniatures with a Bob Ross feel


----------



## Big Ruski (Nov 22, 2020)

Scott the Woz


----------



## Trapitalism (Nov 22, 2020)

A weeb hikikomori NEET who thinks 2D anime waifus are better than 3DPD.


----------



## We Are The Witches (Dec 28, 2020)

Bloomberg Markets and Finance


----------



## Old Man Mario (Dec 29, 2020)

Barbie doll customizing


----------



## Pina Colada (Dec 29, 2020)

PUA


----------



## From The Uncanny Valley (Dec 29, 2020)

Doll reviewer


----------



## Max Doof (Dec 29, 2020)

Successor to Demo D


----------



## Mr. ShadowCreek (Dec 29, 2020)

Taste tester for alcoholic drinks.


----------



## Pissmaster (Dec 29, 2020)

Shitposts & goofy animal compilations


----------



## Meat Target (Dec 29, 2020)

A hot girl who makes heartbeat ASMR


----------



## Pee Cola (Dec 29, 2020)

MRE reviewer


----------



## Meat Target (Dec 29, 2020)

Guntuber whose content is mostly veiled infomercials for the latest tacticool crap. Often makes passive-aggressive jabs at guntubers who are more popular than himself.


----------



## Wraith (Dec 30, 2020)

Ever see that stupid segment on the old tv show In Living Color where Jim Carrey would be a fire marshal who was out of his mind demonstrating fire safety? You'd be that with guns, but the accidents that happen with the firearm safety would get hippies and stuff killed.
I'd watch it a lot.


----------



## Doctor Placebo (Dec 30, 2020)

A doomer who reviews pop culture.


----------



## Legoshi (Dec 30, 2020)

A Creepypasta/Urban Legends storytelling youtuber.


----------



## L50LasPak (Dec 30, 2020)

Unboxing videos.


----------



## Prophetic Spirit (Dec 30, 2020)

winter sports critic?


----------



## Fromtheblackdepths (Dec 30, 2020)

A weird Japanese appliance reviewer.


----------



## Meat Target (Dec 30, 2020)

RAID: SHADOW LEGENDS


----------



## LinkinParkxNaruto[AMV] (Feb 16, 2021)

lawn mower reviewer


----------



## Cool Dog (Feb 16, 2021)

Spams animal videos with fake thumbnails


----------



## TFT-A9 (Feb 16, 2021)

Food reviewer whose particular schtick is comparing various restaurants' french fries against each other.


----------



## From The Uncanny Valley (Feb 17, 2021)

Furry reviewer.


----------



## Tempest (Feb 17, 2021)

anime reviewer youtuber


----------



## LinkinParkxNaruto[AMV] (Feb 17, 2021)

Does long form retellings and reaction videos of internet drama within the folk music fandom


----------



## Cool Dog (Feb 20, 2021)

Reviews every naruto episode and movie ever made, anime club-style


----------



## The Empirical Bogey (Feb 20, 2021)

Uploads anthems and military marches.


----------



## Poppavalyim Andropoff (Feb 20, 2021)

Asian - Texas bbq tips ... shot in portrait mode


----------



## Cup Noodle (Feb 21, 2021)

Robot voice reddit thread reader.


----------



## Samir (Mar 6, 2021)

Guy that made a pop music lyric video in 2011 and never uploaded again


----------



## The Husbando Collector (Mar 15, 2021)

Hentai figurine reviews


----------



## Cat Phuckers (Mar 27, 2021)

Kinda spergy but polite anime/manga review channel who uploads OSU gameplay with a webcam in the corner, always has an ahegao hoodie on in his videos, and also reports on inane normie Instagram, iFunny, and Reddit drama. Has a dubstep intro with cool animated text he comissioned for $5 in some of his videos, but forgets to use it most of the time.


----------



## jell0 (Mar 27, 2021)

Railroad Tycoon 2 streamer


----------



## Crustyguy (Mar 27, 2021)

30-y/o boomer with long hair and sunglasses who makes metal covers of nintendo games.


----------



## Madre Muerte (Mar 28, 2021)

Uploading memes from discord


----------



## Cow-Chan (Mar 28, 2021)

College art video compilation creator


----------



## Old Man Mario (Mar 28, 2021)

*mukbang of fake meat products*


----------



## DDBCAE CBAADCBE (Mar 28, 2021)

He would be a slightly higher quality yet somehow shittier version of Cinemasscre.


----------



## clinically retarded (Apr 11, 2021)

faceless anime reviews and tier lists


----------



## TheClorax (Apr 11, 2021)

Motion Comic Films


----------



## DDBCAE CBAADCBE (Apr 13, 2021)

Projared


----------



## Nerfer (Apr 24, 2021)

Bosnian war criminal


----------



## Upon my countries alter (May 5, 2021)

Pagan


----------



## Madre Muerte (May 5, 2021)

Ancient battle recreations


----------



## Jonah Hill poster (May 6, 2021)

Paranormal activity YouTuber that wonders if ghosts are real at night


----------



## Scarboroughgirl (Jun 10, 2021)

let's plays of steam games and occasional collector game figurine/tech product reviews


----------



## Car Won't Crank (Jun 10, 2021)

Fanfic and alternate stories of various fantasy shows, movies, games


----------



## Scarboroughgirl (Jun 10, 2021)

tutorials for different car repairs, diy home projects, and reviews of alternative products/tools with the more expensive ones sold in stores


----------



## Quantum Diabetes (Jun 11, 2021)

An even gayer Scott Woz, with nonstop Wii U content.


----------



## Old Man Mario (Jun 27, 2021)

Explaining the day's crypto numbers in a Ben Stein voice


----------



## The Husbando Collector (Jun 30, 2021)

Gaming stream fails compilations.


----------



## Bastard_Call (Jun 30, 2021)

Anime reviewer that rages about trannies on Twitter calling his waifu pedo-bait.


----------



## Nick Gars (Jun 30, 2021)

An "artsy" Mukbang channel.
The idea is haunting.


----------



## Bastard_Call (Jul 1, 2021)

Nick Gars said:


> An "artsy" Mukbang channel.
> The idea is haunting.







... Oh and uh, some sort of subversive cartoon reviewer I guess. Or maybe just the Quartering of cartoons.


----------



## wtfisallthis (Jul 27, 2021)

Real boring creepypastas


----------



## starborn427614 (Jul 27, 2021)

A movie review channel with an 2D avatar in the same style.


----------



## Chester Rigby (Jul 28, 2021)

starborn427614 said:


> A movie review channel with an 2D avatar in the same style.


General astronomy and space exploration. Really neat.


----------



## heathercho (Jul 28, 2021)

Chester Rigby said:


> General astronomy and space exploration. Really neat.


Metal Detecting and Mudlarking


----------



## NuII's Dad (Jul 28, 2021)

public transport enthusiast


----------



## Schauma mal (Jul 28, 2021)

fast and aggressive asmr


----------



## cakeiie (Aug 7, 2021)

crappy attempt at an arg


----------



## Old Man Mario (Aug 20, 2021)

Reuploads of Flash cartoons from Newgrounds.


----------



## Quantum Diabetes (Aug 23, 2021)

Bob Hoskins cosplay asmr


----------



## Crocketron (Aug 23, 2021)

One of those weird animation series about transformation.


----------



## Old Man Mario (Aug 23, 2021)

Terrible anime theme song karaoke


----------



## Carcinology (Aug 24, 2021)

Mario let's player


----------

